# Team USA v. Brazil - NBA TV - LIVE 8am Aug 8th



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

USA starts

Paul
Wade
James
Anthony
Howard

Kirk was sixth man off the bench. has played alot in the first so far. got fouled splitting the defenders on a nice drive. at the line, he sinks both FT's. 

he is tenacious, as usual, on D, and is making his presence felt. not really looking for his shot it seems. 

US leads 30-21 after one.

14 for Melo so far.

they're wearing their white "home" jerseys.


Brazil has Barbosa (Suns) and Anderson V (Cavs) as well as Splitter (who looks pretty impressive)



Bruce Beck has the call for NBA TV. and _i knew_ that voice was familiar. he's also a local sportscaster here in NY for NBC.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> USA starts
> 
> Paul
> Wade
> ...


Now this would have been a great game to have on tape delayed. More of an idea of how the team looks against a team with more NBA talent. And besides, I like Anderson V's hair. It's worth watching for the hair. :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yikes. carmello anthony with a *hyper-extended knee* and will not return.

he injured himself *diving* into the bench for a loose ball. he landed right in coach K's lap.

USA leads after first half 52-38


and yes, narek, this team is a very good test. they're not really backing down at all.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Looks like Kirk's chances to make the team just improved, although Team USA's chances went down.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

right now we leave the americans scoreless for about trhee minutes in this quarter!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

brazil just went on a 9-0 run. barbosa is a beast.

hinrich was not on the floor during this run.

usa leads by 3 

52-49


:smilewink


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

brazil leads 54-52

goes on a 16-0 run. usa *scoreless* in the third.

kirk about to check in!

arenas also about to enter the game for the FIRST time.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

eh. kirk turns it over.

no turnovers by brazil yet in the third. they've really come on.

arenas finally scores for the US in the third.

54-54


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally the americans scored!!!


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

what is the score now?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wish i could stay and watch the rest live, but alas, i have a dentist appointment.

:sour:

will catch the rest on the DVR.

GO USA

:usa:

59-59

kirk fouled on the jumpshot. to the line. hits the first. hits the second.

61-59 usa

brazil not backing down. tied. 61-61

miller hits. damn. brazil just answered with a three. up by one.

next, jamison taps in a miller miss.

ok. staying until the end of the third. 

i can safely say this is the weakest third quarter they've played. but they did come out in the first half a lot more focused.

it's a process.

edit:

OMG!!!

*KIRK HITS A THREE* to give the USA a one point lead after three quarters!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

captain kirk with a late three to put the game by 1. Brazil really put a a pressure in the americans!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

score 70-69 USA.

kirk hit that shot with THREE seconds left on the shot clock.

clutch!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

wow, who was in during that 16-0 run?


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

losin' carmelo is going to be huge. Is there any word on how long he will be out?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

brazil leading by three!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm turnovers!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

usa shooting two fts with brazil leading by one.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It doesn't seem like Team USA has worked much on their offense at all.


----------



## popeye12 (Nov 11, 2002)

Whats the score?


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

and how much time is left?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

US won 90 to 86. There were a lot of *very *questionable foul calls on Brazil in the final 3 minutes. Brazil reportedly played zone the whole game. 

Hinrich was very clutch in hitting throws, and Lebron basically won the game by driving and hitting a huge floater in the end.


----------



## popeye12 (Nov 11, 2002)

thank you for posting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hinrich was probably Team USA's best player once Melo went out injured. Lebron had an off game and Wade was injured as well. Chris Paul was turning the ball over and playing ****ty defense. Hinrich came in and got things a little settled.

Best guy on the court today was Anderson Verejao though. Nobody was even close to his level. I don't know what his statline was, but he was everywhere.


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

if Brazil played zone the whole game and this is the best we could do...I think once again we are in trouble.


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

how serious is Dwade's injury?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I know we lost Carmelo today, and the fact that we also won the game. Our previous wins were also impressive against China and Puerto Rico, but they are not the top teams in world basketball. So to win by only 4 against Brazil? We havn't even played the powerhouse world basketball teams yet. Lithunina, Agentina etc. 

Once again, i know we lost Carmelo, but we should have had enough scoring still to put the Brazilians away soundly.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Is DWade hurt as well?

Jeez, if Melo and DWade are both out things are looking very, very grim.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

rogue_nine82 said:


> if Brazil played zone the whole game and this is the best we could do...I think once again we are in trouble.


Which is Y I said people who don't think we need JJ, Melo and Arenas are OUT of their minds. Shooting was by far our biggest downfall in '04 and we'd be stupid to make that mistake again. Teams will zone us all 40 minutes once the real games begin and we aren't going anywhere if we can't make outside shots.


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> I know we lost Carmelo today, and the fact that we also won the game. Our previous wins were also impressive against China and Puerto Rico, but they are not the top teams in world basketball. So to win by only 4 against Brazil? We havn't even played the powerhouse world basketball teams yet. Lithunina, Agentina etc.
> 
> Once again, i know we lost Carmelo, but we should have had enough scoring still to put the Brazilians away soundly.


Well in fairness to the team, Brazil can definately match us athlete to athlete, which is why our turnovers were probably a lot higher and why they didn't turn the ball over as much. The other "powerhouse" teams don't have that ability which may be some small consoloation. Losin' melo is huge though, we are essentially in the same position as '04, no shooters yet again.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

How did Barbosa go?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

If I rooted for Brazil, I'd want an explanation of those fouls. The US shot 8 free throws in about 20 seconds, and went from being down 3 to up by 5.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> If I rooted for Brazil, I'd want an explanation of those fouls. The US shot 8 free throws in about 20 seconds, and went from being down 3 to up by 5.


Yeah man!! The officiatting was bad. It took all the momentum from Brazil and put the americans up by five. Still brazil came back to be just one behind with 40 secs left. After that the signal from the tv here blacked out. When it was back again usa was up by two with Crhis Paul shooting and missing both fts with 20 secs left.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If it wasn't such bad news that'd be a great "Caption This Pick."

As it is, I'm just hoping he'll be ok.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah. USA needs melo.

here's a mini recap of the game. still waiting for USA BBall to put up the box score.

_After leading Brazil 52-38 at the half, the USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team got its first real test as Brazil stormed back in the second half. However, the U.S. staved off the South American attack and collected its third victory in as many exhibition games. Carmelo Anthony led the charge with 16 points, *Kirk Hinrich had 14*, Joe Johnson scored 12 and LeBron James tossed in 11 points in the win. Johnson came up big with the "Play of the Game" to seal the win. With the USA up 89-86 and the ball in Brazil's hands with four seconds to play, he deflected it and came up with the loose ball. Brazil had to foul and Johnson made one of two from the charity stripe to ice the game. _

http://www.usabasketball.com/


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Second leading scorer? Awesome.

Kirk was only person on the team who could hit his free throws. Both Arenas and Paul choked -missed both of their attempts- at crucial moments late in the game.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

HInrich was 8-8 from the free throw line and 2-4 from 3 point range, very nice indeed.

Anderson Varejao had 11 points and 16(!) rebounds.


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

anyword for how long melo will be out?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

rogue_nine82 said:


> anyword for how long melo will be out?


Nothing official yet, but ESPN reports:



> Anthony set the early pace for the U.S., but slipped while chasing a ball to the sideline with 2:21 left in the second quarter. He crashed into coach Mike Krzyzewski and left the game with a hyperextended right knee, *an injury team officials said didn't appear serious.*


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I read in an article that Coach K was thinking about making Melo team captain, along with Wade and Lebron.


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

well that is good news......

Also, I recall some people saying that hinrich may be the odd man out going to Japan, well I think that with today's game he just sealed his spot on the roster.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_GUANGZHOU, China (AP) -- Carmelo Anthony scored 16 first-half points before being forced out with a knee injury, and the United States hung on for a 90-86 victory over Brazil on Tuesday.

*Anthony set the early pace for the U.S., but slipped while chasing a ball to the sideline with 2:21 left in the second quarter. He crashed into coach Mike Krzyzewski and left the game with a hyperextended right knee, an injury team officials said didn't appear serious.*

*Kirk Hinrich added 14 points for the Americans, who led 52-38 at halftime. Brazil staged a big comeback while Anthony sat out the rest of the warmup game before the world basketball championship.*

Brazil went on a 16-0 run right after the break to grab a 54-52 advantage. The teams then traded the lead throughout the third quarter.

Taking advantage of Anthony's absence, Brazil went on the attack. Welington Dos Santos rattled the U.S. defense with his speed and passing, while Leandro Barbosa of the Phoenix Suns, and Alex Garcia repeatedly drove to the basket. Both finished with 14 points.

*Cleveland Cavaliers center Anderson Varejao dictated play under the basket, racking up six defensive rebounds and three offensive boards in the third quarter. He fouled out in the final frame with Brazil trailing 85-82.*

LeBron James made a late layup, and Joe Johnson -- who finished with 12 points -- added one from the free-throw line to seal it for the Americans.

*Hinrich was 8-for-8 from the foul line, and hit two of four 3-point attempts.*

The hard-fought win followed two easy U.S. victories and offered a preview of the tougher competition the Americans will likely face at the world championship, which begins in Japan on Aug. 19_.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

rogue_nine82 said:


> well that is good news......
> 
> Also, I recall some people saying that hinrich may be the odd man out going to Japan, well I think that with today's game he just sealed his spot on the roster.


Maybe, but the other odd man out seemed to be Joe Johnson, who scored 12 today.

So who do you send home? Bowen and _______?

Arenas?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

my quick thoughts on todays game....


- It's a good thing they called Kirk Hinrich again.... Chris Paul couldn't guard his own plate at dinner... Hinrich's defensive intensity and clutch shooting really helped give the USA a boost... Coach K re-inserted Hinrich in the lineup with 6 or 7 minutes left in the 4th and just let him play the game out... which is a good sign. Obviously there are more accomplished guards (Bryant, Billups, Redd) on the way for '08 but Hinrich held his own

- If teams continue to play zone defenses like Brazil did today one of two things has to happen: 1. Lebron James/Dwayne Wade (who was out for most of the game) have to decide to get to the hoop... Lebron could have lived at the free throw line today if he was more aggresive with the basketball... and with his vision he would have created a ton of looks for the whole team. 2. Michael Redd (in my opinion the best shooter in the NBA... i get to see a lot of bucks games up here) needs to skip his honeymoon and start chucking in jumpshots.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Maybe, but the other odd man out seemed to be Joe Johnson, who scored 12 today.
> 
> So who do you send home? Bowen and _______?
> 
> Arenas?


Bowen and Chris Paul.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Coach K needs to cut Chris Paul. He brings nothing to the table that other guards don't already bring, can't guard anybody, and seems too immature for the international game.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

bruce bowen or antwan jamison


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> bruce bowen or antwan jamison


If 'Melo is questionable, Jamison may fill a need.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is it too late to fly Ben Gordon out to China?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Coach K needs to cut Chris Paul. He brings nothing to the table that other guards don't already bring, can't guard anybody, and seems too immature for the international game.


I don't think I would cut him at this point, but I agree that he's not an essential player for this team. I'm pretty confused about Coach K's decision to start him; Lebron and Wade are good ballhandlers, better shooters, and arguably better creators so the offense should run through them. And they should be complemented by good defenders and shooters like Hinrich, Arenas, and Johnson. It's similar in principle to Paxson and Kerr complementing Jordan, or Fisher complementing Kobe.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

do u guys know how battier did, pts wise, what was his prescense???

thanks


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

box score

:usa:


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

battier didnt even score... damn

but bruce bowen didnt even play


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

I knew they scored assists a little differently in international play, but I didn't realize quite how differently. This game had a total of 21 assists for both teams...


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the recaps. I watched most of the first half and then I lost the battle against droopy eyelids (my bedtime is actually about 5:30 a.m.)


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


>


Get away from me Kirk !

You ain't no proctologist !

And its my knee..my azz is just fine ..see it looks so fine


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Melo is lucky Eddy Curry wasn't around to attack while he was in that position.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_game3.html




> _With time about to expire in the third quarter, *Kirk Hinrich (Chicago Bulls) hit a huge three to give the American contingent a 70-69 advantage.* With 8:50 to play in the third quarter, U.S. guard Dwayne Wade (Miami Heat) was called for his fourth foul, then he was given a technical for arguing the call which resulted in his fouling out of the game.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...




Cumulative Stats thru 3 games


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_game3.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Mentor"? Are the assistant coaches guru's? Life coaches?

19 rebounds in 37 minutes so far for Dwight Howard. Yikes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_game3_quotes.html


_*KIRK HINRICH*









*On his role:* Defensively, I want to set the tone and offensively, keep us organized and be a basketball player. I feel like I can score. But for this team to be successful, it's not my number one option to try to score. It's try to set guys up. Obviously, I take my shot when it's there, but I?m not coming down court trying to find ways to score. I'm trying to find ways I can set somebody up, make passes and help us move fluidly on offense.

*On what they learned in the game tonight:* Hopefully, we learned a lot tonight. We have to realize you can't just show up and win. We have to know coming in that it's going to be different every game. It's going to be tough; things aren't going to go our way. It's a big deal and it's obviously a big deal to us too. We just have to learn from it and get better.


*On the team's flexibility:* I think it just naturally fit like that. A lot of times we have four guys that can bring the ball up the court. It's just the flexibility and versatility that we have. It's not like I feel like I have to bring the ball up and make a play every time down. I can run the floor and wait for a play to develop and knock down a shot. I don't have to make everything happen. A lot of times on my team in the NBA, I'm counted on to make all the plays and that's not the case here._


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Coach K always seems to make special mention of The Kirk . 

Seems like he carries a woody for him


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Seems like every coach who's ever had Hinrich has a woody for him.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw the game, and its true Brazil was getting some bad officiating, or at least they came out on the short end of the stick at all kinds of important moments. They were getting calls agaist them in the first half that sometimes looked like it took some steam out of them. They hung in though. 

without some of these calls, especially down the stretch, Brazil could have easily won, and had at least a 50-50 shot. I don't understand the intentional foul called on Brazil under the hoop when Kirk shot a pass to Elton Brand. That one call gave team USA 2 extra points plus possesion, not to mention Brands free throws which were appropriate. 
Yeah, Brazil became upset at some of these calls and other calls, and got T'ed up a couple times as a result. Lots of extra free throws for Team USA. 
Plus the refs seemed to always give Team USA the benefit of the doubt on questionable calls all game. Specifically I remember Anderson V got called for a block that should have been a no call in the first half, and Chris Paul charged another guy and they called a block. 

asided from being harrased by the officials, Brazil came back from it nicely. If they had Nene, we would have been in trouble. 

on the PGs. 
Chris Paul was awesome in the first half, and Kirk struggled to impact the game much. Kirk held his own, but he was not in any kind of flow, and CP was so confident and had the total phenom PG thing working. 

second half, Team Brazil came back, Chris Paul was not playing good defense and Coach K turned to Kirk, who responded by playing good defense, hitting a couple treys and being automatic from the FT line. Kirk was the leader and the organizer out there who helped stop the bleeding. Towards the end, coach K had Paul and Kirk on the floor together, I presume because something happened to Wade. Kirk was the man though, and Paul seemed to have lost his confidence the whole half. 

I was also under the impresion that aside from Elton Brand scoring a little bit up front, our front line was getting beat. If Team USA runs up against a good front line that has good guards too in the tourney, its probably not going to be our front line that wins for us, it will be the guards and or Melo and Lebron. Our bigs are too young or something aside from Brand and Miller. Kind of soft at times. I don't like Howard and Bosh too much in tight games. This is of course, obvious that its going to be Wade, Brand, Lebron and Melo doing the winning (plus perhaps Kirk and Arenas), and but I see some possible flaws on this team: 

-Youth in key spots. Already mentioned. Paul gets on his heels when the pressure is on, and some bigs that seem a little tentative at big moments....the question is, Team USA probably should have more vets than they do currently have. 
The Dream teams were great in that they seemed older and more mature all throughout. I don't like that our most talented PG is so young and inexperienced

- Deep Shooting in tight games. 

-Lack of truly dominant veteran bigs. Brand and Miller? Nice, but not really scary, or totally adequate. Lack of the big force up front leads to vulnerability in medal rounds....and again, too much youth that looks a little lost when the heat is on


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


>


This was not what the church had in mind when they appointed Carmelo to a missionary position in China.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why is a team as talented as the US team playing inferior talented teams so close?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Why is a team as talented as the US team playing inferior talented teams so close?


I don't know what to say on this except that for some reason....poise, or lack therof. Too much youth, inexperience in FIBA ball. Its a vulnerabilty.

Not to say other teams don't have the youth either, but we are definatly not outclassing anybody with balls and experience.

I laugh at the way we get called for traveling in FIBA ball as an aside. Only Tim Duncan is not here to cry about it


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

mizenkay said:


>


Damn Melo how many times have we told you that lighthing your farts is just not funny any more 

Shut up Kirk and just hand me a lighter for Chrissakes , and everyone , clear the rear !

FLAME ON !


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

is Kirk just saying...now thats a ghetto booty


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Seems like every coach who's ever had Hinrich has a woody for him.



I hope his dad didn't. That'd be kinda gross.


:biggrin:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> I hope his dad didn't. That'd be kinda gross.
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


 :rotf:


----------

